# 09 Vans Andreas Wiig Review



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Been on my new Vans for a few days now and I can say they're a great boot. Shopped around alot, tried at least 30 boots on (Other Vans models, Celsius, 32, DC, Rome, K2, Ride, Nitro, and Salomon) and ended up buying these based on the quality of the boot, the price, and I was already riding 07 Vans BFB's so I was somewhat familiar with their fit.
> 
> Liner is super comfortable. The liner tongue is wide and seemless and doesn't create any pressure points. The lock clamp mechanism on the liner lace is one of the best I have found and didn't come loose while riding. I swapped out the foot bed with some super feet, but the stock footbed was much better quality than my previous BFB's. The liner also has a power strap that gets the cuff tight to your calf, a feature I decided I wanted after finding several boots with it.
> 
> ...


Nice boot. I've been riding Vans BFB boots for a few years, & tried the Andreas Wiig boot last year, & thought that the BFB could never be bettered. It was, & am looking foward to this years' version II, as well as trying out the Jamie Lynn Vans boot. Both still seem to be based on the BFB template, with a few adjustments/tweaking. Anyone tried out the Vans Cirro boot? Was looking at that boot for instructing in, this season...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Carmen, I'd either get another pair of BFB's, or try some Wiig's. Maybe just google the boots, & see what online retailers come up...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll talk to the NZ Vans importers, & see if the BFB's are still in production.


----------

